# Soil Test Results - March 2022



## JohnH2019 (May 1, 2019)

Deleted Thread bunch of nonsense replies.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

I have trouble finding SOP locally, but this year Home depot has sent me some: (previous years i would use MOP)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Liquid-SOP-Fertilizer-LSOP-1G/316885071
https://www.homedepot.com/p/40-lbs-Box-SOP-Fertilier-GSOP-40/316885116

Price is good, shipping is free, but it did take 3 weeks to get to me. I just got it and have yet to use but will probably spread some tomorrow.


----------



## JohnH2019 (May 1, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Soil tests give recommendations for adding nutrients to soil, not to leaves. You need to be careful about burning leaves. Here's an article to read.
https://ipm.missouri.edu/MPG/2019/4/foliarFeeding/


----------



## JohnH2019 (May 1, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Sulfate of Potash (SOP) 0-0-50 and Potassium Nitrate 13-0-44.
Both are potassium sources that can come in granular forms and can be applied foliar.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Dude,

You asked how to increase potassium in your soil with spray and granular. Your test showed a deficiency in potassium of which you stated. I gave you direct links to "the preferred potassium source" both a spray and granular.

VirginiaGal gave you some good advice to watch out when spraying large amounts (spraying is usually not able to overcome the deficiency that you have).

If you need some other advice, you should ask.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@JohnH2019 what you have done here is extremely disruptive to the forum. If you do not want feedback from other members, do not start a topic.


----------

